# Kombatan seminar in Denmark



## knifeman.dk (May 24, 2002)

This is just to tell you that we had a great seminar here in Denmark with GM Ernesto Presas, Master Roger Solar and Master Randy Remolin on May 18/19 2002 in Aarhus.
You will find many pictures from the seminar on www.arnis.dk
:asian: sincerely Knifeman.dk


----------



## arnisador (May 24, 2002)

What material was covered?


----------



## knifeman.dk (May 27, 2002)

GM Presas started out with sinawalis both ordinary and advanced, afterwards we went on to double sticks, different striking patterns and many counters both modern and classical arnis.
Then we went into single stick, angels of attack, disarms, lockings, flow drills, palit - palit (1-1) and getting into fighting mode.
GM taught Bankaw, dulodulo, daga - all the angels of attack, counters, blockings, locks, disarms, empty hands vs.  etc. 
Then we covered Mano de mano.
We also did a lot of classical arnis, espada y daga, hirada, abanico, banda y banda, rompida, figure 8 and more.

He gave us a red thread through all the material so that we can interflow with the different techniques. 

And then offcourse a lot of troubleshooting and answering questions.

:asian: sincerely knifeman.dk


----------

